
What are the advantages of Linux over FreeBSD? - ahoooooooooo
[Plenty](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forums.freebsd.org&#x2F;threads&#x2F;freebsd-vs-linux-10-points-of-superiority-including-motiv.41750&#x2F;) [of](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.freebsd.org&#x2F;features.html) [websites](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;unix.stackexchange.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;14489&#x2F;why-would-someone-choose-freebsd-over-linux) talk about the advantages of FreeBSD over Linux<p>What are the advantages of Linux over FreeBSD for a server (which doesn&#x27;t need the proprietary drivers or other proprietary apps available only on Linux)?<p>I don&#x27;t care about license, as I don&#x27;t contribute code to the project.
======
TheDharc
KVM for while. XFS and exts. and boot time obviously (i'm not talking about
systemd here). kernel boot up takes so long on FreeBSD and DragonflyBSD
compared against Linux.

